# The Burpee is "corporal punishment"



## goon175 (Sep 16, 2013)

This SWAT team has some pretty weak sauce....

http://callthecops.net/police-union-declares-burpee-corporal-punishment/


----------



## 0699 (Sep 16, 2013)

Had me going for a minute there...

Bastard.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 16, 2013)

One word for the aggrieved: P-U-crooked letter-crooked letter-Y. 

No, seriously...  Doing it the way he did opened him up for the charge, but that's what you get when nobody gets their asses beat as kids.

ETA: I've been trolled.  Hardcore.  Trolled.  Good one!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice.  Almost had me there, too.
I've added the Short Card to my workout.  Have my kids, ages 8, 10, & 13 doing it with me, burpees (with star jump) and all.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 16, 2013)

Goon1...  Goon... Goon...   I'm still pondering hate for that....  the cop onion...  you =bastige... :wall::wall:


----------



## goon175 (Sep 16, 2013)

I fucking love satire...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 16, 2013)

I will not use my mod powers for evil, I will not use my mod powers for evil...  I will not edit goon's post... nope not gonna do it....


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2013)

I fell for it.

Sadly, this kind of thing is becoming real.
Also, any leader who uses mass punishment is generally weak and lazy.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 17, 2013)

Read the comments following that article!


----------

